# MRG 12/6/07 Opening Day!



## reefer (Dec 7, 2007)

Holy Shit!!!!!!!!
OK that's my TR

Bluebird skies to start day at 9:00, Snowing by end. Liftline at single non-existent after 11:00 am. Great Vibe. Tons of snow, got some knee deep in spots. Everything open as far as I know. Took everything off the single, Chute, Free Fall, Paradise, Catamount Bowl, Lynx, Beaver, Upper and Lower Glades, Canyon. Sick, sick sick. Tons of snow everywhere. Conditions were an exact repeat of the AZ gathering 4/6/07.
Also did a few runs off the double when the single shut down for a little while in the morning. This weekend will be fantastic at MRG! Great Hill. I don't know how anywhere else in the world could have been better than MRG yesterday! It was a piece of heaven on earth...........................it was a spiritual experience!

Notes: Forgot how steep Paradise is.......................yikes!

Philosophical Statement: I usually wait to late February/March to get my ass kicked by the Big Boy hills up north. I'm glad I did it now because it is a humbling experience and I have the whole year ahead of me to think about it. I go from a really good skier, probably in the 90% percentile at a place like Mt. Snow, down to an average joe at MRG, Bush, Stowe or Jay. Not that I don't love Mt. Snow, it's just different, and much more challenging up north (if you want it to be).

There's more pics in my gallery. Most suck but there are a few good ones if you're a MRG fan.
Too busy skiing to get the really good pics, and my first set of batteries froze. Had to wait til' lunch to replace them!


----------



## 2knees (Dec 7, 2007)

Way to get after it.  Great pics. I've got to get there this year.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 7, 2007)

Nice, I've been waiting for a MRG opening day TR!  Looks pretty effin awesome!  I hope that I'm able to pull off a day like that this year...


----------



## Marc (Dec 7, 2007)

h8 u die.


----------



## Greg (Dec 7, 2007)

Holy crap. I feel woozy after looking at those pics. I stumbled across your *album* before you posted this and my jaw dropped to the floor. Tons of fluffy powder, and looks even better than 4/6. :-o

Guess it was a [thread="20919"]stupid effin question[/thread], huh? You must be glad you went. How was the new single? Probably didn't matter much given those conditions. How was the landing on the Paradise drop?

I've only been to MRG three times myself and scored quality days each time. When the conditions are right, it's like no other place.


----------



## danny p (Dec 7, 2007)

first pic looks real sweet!!  its awesome people are still getting pow days 3 days after the storm!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow, it looks like you almost had the place to yourself!


----------



## Greg (Dec 7, 2007)

2knees said:


> I've got to get there this year.



You really don't even know how important this is. You probably would have trouble holding bodily fluids in...


----------



## reefer (Dec 7, 2007)

Greg said:


> Holy crap. I feel woozy after looking at those pics. I stumbled across your *album* before you posted this and my jaw dropped to the floor. Tons of fluffy powder, and looks even better than 4/6. :-o
> 
> Guess it was a [thread="20919"]stupid effin question[/thread], huh? You must be glad you went. How was the new single? Probably didn't matter much given those conditions. How was the landing on the Paradise drop?
> 
> I've only been to MRG three times myself and scored quality days each time. When the conditions are right, it's like no other place.




Was a stupid question. So glad I went. Snow may have been a little deeper than 4/6 in spots. Single is great. Same as old with no pole hooks however. Paradise drop was much higher than 4/6. Not even Chris would huck it where he did last year (close to 10 feet  looked like). We both hucked the left side, maybe four/five feet. There was a "womans" tee around it, and it isn't where Brian disappeared to last year........My camera wasn't working when on Paradise unfortunately.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 7, 2007)

Greg said:


> Holy crap. I feel woozy after looking at those pics. I stumbled across your *album* before you posted this and my jaw dropped to the floor. Tons of fluffy powder, and looks even better than 4/6. :-o



Thanks for the link to the album, I was gonna be lazy and not look for them...   A ton of good pics in there, thanks!

Looks really really good!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 7, 2007)

2knees said:


> I've got to get there this year.


This year will be my first time also...By the look of those pics I really can't wait.


----------



## reefer (Dec 7, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Wow, it looks like you almost had the place to yourself!




Solid line at the single to start. After 11:00 everyone disappeared. I was pleasantly surprised I could ski right onto the single most of the day!


----------



## roark (Dec 7, 2007)

reefer said:


> I go from a really good skier, probably in the 90% percentile at a place like Mt. Snow, down to an average joe at MRG, Bush, Stowe or Jay. Not that I don't love Mt. Snow, it's just different, and much more challenging up north (if you want it to be).


I feel the same way. Well, maybe a little lower than 90, but places like MRG are humbling & invigorating. Must get up north more this year.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 7, 2007)

roark said:


> I feel the same way. Well, maybe a little lower than 90, but places like MRG are humbling & invigorating. Must get up north more this year.


Also just skiing your home Mt is just easier...I never ski a new trail well the first time.


----------



## cbcbd (Dec 7, 2007)

Man, I GOTTA make it back this year. Oh man, this has me psyched!!


----------



## KingM (Dec 7, 2007)

Fantastic. My twins are going to ski MRG for the first time this year after learning at SB the last couple of years. My kids just don't know how lucky they are to live in the MRV.


----------



## severine (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so jealous!  Gorgeous pics!


----------



## Marc (Dec 7, 2007)

KingM said:


> Fantastic. My twins are going to ski MRG for the first time this year after learning at SB the last couple of years. My kids just don't know how lucky they are to live in the MRV.



You aren't, by any chance, looking to adopt are you?  I kick ass a doing chores, especially cutting and splitting firewood.


----------



## severine (Dec 7, 2007)

KingM said:


> Fantastic. My twins are going to ski MRG for the first time this year after learning at SB the last couple of years. My kids just don't know how lucky they are to live in the MRV.


That's an understatement!!!!   I'd love to move to the MRV before the kids get much older.  I think it would be so great for them to have MRG as their home mountain.  Alas, the job market doesn't seem to be cooperating with my plans... :-x


----------



## JimG. (Dec 7, 2007)

Looks tasty.


----------



## awf170 (Dec 7, 2007)

Today was quite awesome.  I can't even imagine what yesterday was like. :-o




reefer said:


> Paradise drop was much higher than 4/6. Not even Chris would huck it where he did last year (close to 10 feet  looked like).




10 ft?!  You really think so?  Today was my first day ever at MRG, and I was actually pretty disappointed with the supposedly scary Paradise huck.  I expected it be a good amount bigger and intimating then it was.  I dropped it from its highest point and didn't think it was bad at all.  My guess is 6-8 ft. at its highest.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 7, 2007)

Yea, the Paradise drop is not that bad if you are used to such things. There are substantially bigger hits at Mad River all over the place, some of them in the trees that I am not up to yet due to tight quarters. But it is a pretty intimidating drop if you are not used to taking hits like that. It definitely will be a bigger drop during the early season regardless of exact measurements.


----------



## billski (Dec 7, 2007)

every time I ski at MRG, I come a lot closer to becoming a shareholder.  It is very inspiring.  One in a million gem.


----------



## awf170 (Dec 7, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> Yea, the Paradise drop is not that bad if you are used to such things. There are substantially bigger hits at Mad River all over the place, some of them in the trees that I am not up to yet due to tight quarters. But it is a pretty intimidating drop if you are not used to taking hits like that. It definitely will be a bigger drop during the early season regardless of exact measurements.




Yeah, for an inbounds trail it is quite the intimating drop.  Though I would say from the looks of it the madonna lift line at Smuggs has a lot bigger drop and doesn't get the nearly the publicity. 

And, yeah the woods at MRG has a ton of drops bigger than the paradise one.  I did many of them today, though it was never by choice.  I think I managed to find every cliffed out line on the mountain today. :smash:  I suck at route-finding.


And wow, I just looked at all the pics.  Amazing.  I am extremely jealous.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 7, 2007)

billski said:


> every time I ski at MRG, I come a lot closer to becoming a shareholder.  It is very inspiring.  One in a million gem.


$50/month. You barely notice it coming out of your account, done in a few years. Why not?


----------



## andyzee (Dec 7, 2007)

Marc said:


> h8 u die.


 
You know, I hate posts that make me agree with marc!


----------



## reefer (Dec 10, 2007)

I am definitely not a "Hucker", all I know is that it looked high from a top the highest point when you figure where you have to land. Eight feet was probably closer. Whatever. Two feet is high for me so I was a nervous wreck going over where it was only four feet. 
There is plenty of other more radical stuff there as has been said. It is a "huckers" paradise.
I like to keep my skis on the ground....................


P.S. I love you too Marc and AndyZ, can't wait for Friday!


----------



## polski (Dec 10, 2007)

I have to add my own kudos for the jaw-dropping photos. This one in particular is a skier's Christmas card if I ever saw one (it's my desktop now, I can tell you that):







This practically brings tears to my eyes it's so beautiful.

p.s. Much appreciate the beta on Paradise, as another non-hucker who wants to check it out someday ...


----------



## billski (Dec 10, 2007)

*$$*



riverc0il said:


> $50/month. You barely notice it coming out of your account, done in a few years. Why not?


 plus $150 prepaid interest first year plus $200 year.  I don't think I ever ski at anyone place that much!


----------



## severine (Dec 10, 2007)

billski said:


> plus $150 prepaid interest first year plus $200 year.  I don't think I ever ski at anyone place that much!


At least the $200 a year can be spent on things other than lift tickets.

Someday when I move to the MRV, I will definitely buy into MRG.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 10, 2007)

polski said:


> I have to add my own kudos for the jaw-dropping photos. This one in particular is a skier's Christmas card if I ever saw one (it's my desktop now, I can tell you that):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I clicked on the last page of this thread, scrolled down and saw this pic.  I almost choked on my grilled chicken sandwich.  Sweet pic.


----------



## reefer (Dec 10, 2007)

*Thanks for pic kudo's.....but*

as Greg once said before his video career, "I take so many pictures I'm bound to get a couple good ones.........................................."


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Dec 10, 2007)

Reefer....Awesome pics! Thanks for sharing them.

I think this pic would look pretty cool here as well.


----------



## reefer (Dec 10, 2007)

That Is So Sweet!


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 10, 2007)

polski said:


> This practically brings tears to my eyes it's so beautiful.
> 
> p.s. Much appreciate the beta on Paradise, as another non-hucker who wants to check it out someday ...


Looks like Gazelle Glades from the Double. The sun hitting snowy trees on the double is very photogenic. For example, from last year.


----------

